# Cruising Advice Needed!!! 2 or 3 cabin for 3 single guys?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

A couple buddies and myself are taking off for a 4 month sailing cruise around the caribbean and are currently shopping for a boat. The 3 of us have never cruised before and have no way of knowing if a 2 cabin boat would suffice or drive us mad. I''m hoping to get advice from experienced cruisers who could provide valuable insight. At this time we''ve got about $100,000 to spend and are finding nice 37'' mid 90''s, 2 cabin production boats such as the Hunter 375. On the other hand we''re finding larger (40''), yet perviously chartered, mid 90''s 3 cabin production boats such as the Beneteau 400/405. This poses two questions:

1) Is it reasonable to believe that three guys (who have roomed together for some time) could fare well on a 2 cabin boat for 4 months. And, 

2) Is it worth the sacrifice to buy a smaller boat, knowing it hasn''t been abused in charter and would possibly hold a better resale value. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated!!!!!

Rob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rob

My advice is 3 guys = 3 cabins. The advantage of a 3-cabin boat is if you don''t use the 3rd cabin for sleeping it can be converted for storage.

I happen to know of a 1994 beneteau 400/405 that is in mint shape with considerable upgrades and extras, including new sails, multistage battery charging, new steering system, feathering propeller and new running rigging and hardware, and more. Owner is firm at $128,900 but will work with you and help you set the boat up for extended cruising.

It is located in Nanny Cay, Tortola, BVI. By the way - not all ex-charter boats have been abused and many have been better maintained than privately owned yachts I''ve seen. Check the reponses by many people who have chartered boats from the premiere charter companies and the comments they make that many of the boats they chartered were in excellent condition.

If interested, contact me at [email protected]

Captain Ron


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

This is not a question that strangers can answer. It is quite difficult for three people to live within the confines of the typical cruising boat. The number of cabins has little to do with that dynamic. Then there is the issue of who gets the ''good cabin'' which is either the one with the most comfortable motion, its own private head or the best ventilation. 

There is also the matter of your choice of boats. You have mentioned some lighter duty boats. You will need to pick your weather windows and can expect a fair amount of maintenance costs. 

While Captain Ron and I have a difference of opinion on this, I have seen a lot of boats that came out of the charter trade and spoken to a lot of people who have bought ex-charter boats. Except for Captain Ron,I have never seen or heard of one that I would classify as a good deal or in good condition. Even the ones that looked half way decent turned out to have their own collection of serious problems. If you go the ex-charter boat route make sure that you maintain a reserve account equal to about 20% of what you buy the boat for. 

You need to understand that compared to private yachts, charter boats have an enormous amount of use, in harsher conditions ,and with people who are totally unfamiliar with proper operation of that vessel. While these boats do recieve basic maintenance, engine oil changes, sail replacement and the kinds of little year in and year out maintenance chores that are normal when you own a boat, are left untouched in the charter fleet. These chores not performed come back as frozen winches, blown up hardware, and dead engines, frayed running rigging, and so on. 

Jeff


----------



## Jon Conway (Oct 9, 2001)

I crewed on a 1 month trip and agree 3 guys
need 3 cabins. No idea about the charter vs.
private yacht debate but definitely go for 3 cabins. 
JC


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Get a catamaran. You will have all the room you need. Plus no heeling,shallow draft,great ventilation & rock solid at anchor. When your through cruising,the boat will sell quickly,probably for the same,or more,than you paid for it. 
Marc


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

If you''re still not sure after all this advice, maybe you guys should charter a 2 & 3 cabin boat once each and see how that goes before you spend a lot to buy a boat. Personally, I agree with everyone who says 3 cabins.


----------

